# Cat Trees



## Dave the Brave (May 27, 2013)

Baby Dave loves his Cat Tree. We got him this one:

Cat Tree La Digue on sale now at zooplus

However, he is growing fast and is going to be a big boy. He is already to big for one of the levels and when he goes in the house his legs are hanging out the door or window 

So I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation of a cat tree that would be suitable for a bigger cat? Really the one I have is only good for kittens up to six months unless the cat will be small!

It needs to have a sturdy base. Don't want to be worrying about it falling on the children all the time 

Thanks!


----------



## Trogers (Jul 11, 2012)

This is the one I want for my two ragdolls. 
Medium Cat Trees
The breeder I went to had one and had a couple huge ragdolls playing on it no problem.


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

Trogers, thanks for the tip! My raggie is also growing fast.. and outgrowing his cat trees.. Well, the hight is fine and the thing sturdy, but the tears are getting small  

I know is probably very good prcie, 120 still hurting a bit  Maybe Christmas..hmmm


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

This is the one I have and it is totally sturdy with 5 cats on it. It doesn't wobble at all and is made really well.










I got this one from Katzengluck. I requested a few alterations. They are not the best at getting back to you but the trees are very reasonable.

Kratzbäume 300 - Bernd Wagner Katzenglück

You can get similar ones from

Pet Fun Kratzbaum - Kratzbäume direkt vom Hersteller - Home Page

I had something else delivered from this company and they were very helpful and prompt.

I can recommend paying more as we went through 3 cat trees, one every 6 months, with them destroying it and things around the tree until I invested in this one. It does work out cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Trogers (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, 120 is steep but like people have said, if they don't outgrow it then it should be good value. I'm waiting for a month with less bills to get it 
How big is Atticus? My boy is 5.2kg and my girls 4.3kg, there 8 months old and just keep getting bigger!! Can barley pick them both up together anymore.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I've got this ceiling one from pet fun. Very sturdy and keeps 6 NFCs 1 coonie and 1 justa occupied. Well worth the money. The zooplus one they have in comparison wobbles every time they jump on it. We've had it a couple of years but it won't last.

Sorry don't know why it comes out side ways! Anyway it's very similar to Citrineblue's


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Not sure why image is sideways will try again


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Cazzer said:


> Not sure why image is sideways will try again


Can I ask how wide your poles are as I am looking to get another tree for the lounge. Just want one with three hammocks and up to the ceiling. You can adapt from the basic with wider poles so just wondered what yours are. I'm thinking of ordering from the Petfun site for this one.

Keep changing my mind about beds/ hammocks, they love the hammocks the most on our other tree!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Citrineblue said:


> Can I ask how wide your poles are as I am looking to get another tree for the lounge. Just want one with three hammocks and up to the ceiling. You can adapt from the basic with wider poles so just wondered what yours are. I'm thinking of ordering from the Petfun site for this one.
> 
> Keep changing my mind about beds/ hammocks, they love the hammocks the most on our other tree!


Oo more trees . The Jacqueline Pet Fun Kratzbaum - Kratzbäume direkt vom Hersteller - JACQUELINE - Scratching Trees has 3 hammocks and what I like about Pet Fun is the variations - wider poles and bases etc.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Citrineblue said:


> I got this one from Katzengluck. I requested a few alterations. They are not the best at getting back to you but the trees are very reasonable.
> 
> Kratzbäume 300 - Bernd Wagner Katzenglück
> 
> ...


Oh, you MINX! So many lovely trees... :drool:

And I do need to look at getting something more substantial now I have Lori, don't I? Especially as most of those are so compact they would fit in my tiny house...

Oh, BOTHERATIONS!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

These are also lovely and well built Kratzbaeume.de Kirstins-Heimtier-Shop - Holtz, Multiplex, waschbar


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Citrineblue said:


> Can I ask how wide your poles are as I am looking to get another tree for the lounge. Just want one with three hammocks and up to the ceiling. You can adapt from the basic with wider poles so just wondered what yours are. I'm thinking of ordering from the Petfun site for this one.
> 
> Keep changing my mind about beds/ hammocks, they love the hammocks the most on our other tree!


They are the wider 14cm poles along with the bigger beds as well. The hammocks/beds seem equally as popular in this house!


----------



## BunksMum (Sep 26, 2013)

I've just ordered Bunk his first cat tree. I ordered this one from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007K5NPFA/ref=pe_385721_37038051_pe_217191_31005151_3p_M3T1_dp_1

I hope he likes it! It should be here this week, I'm really excited! I have no idea where I can put it though, as we live in a small flat! I'll find somewhere though


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I have bought cat trees in the past from Amazon, Zooplus and ebay. They are reasonably priced and most are quite well made and sturdy. But the problem is always the same - the cheap fabric with which they are covered goes into holes after a couple of boisterous cats have raced up and down them for a couple of months. 

It is a pity to throw the tree away when it's structurally still sound, so my OH has tried to recover them with carpet offcuts.............with limited success.

Frankly I would much rather pay more in the first place for a sturdy well made piece with good quality fabric.


----------

